# opera super leonardo



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

There hasnt been a new opera model for a while. New opera super leonardo for '10. Seems like japan gets all the new models internationally.

http://www.cyclowired.jp/?q=node/2624


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

shachah7 said:


> There hasnt been a new opera model for a while. New opera super leonardo for '10. Seems like japan gets all the new models internationally.
> 
> オペラ・スーパーレオナルド　デザインフルなフレーム形状が魅力 | cyclowired


This is an old post but I came on it doing a search for Opera Leonardo. It looks like Nashbar came on bunch of Opera frames with the Dog Leg forks. I was hoping somebody had some experience with them lately.


----------

